

Hotmail still the top result for keyword 'email'  - skbohra123
http://www.google.com/search?q=email

======
shazow
Are you sure your results aren't being personalized?

Here's mine in an incognito window:

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1156750/screenshots/screenshot_2011...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1156750/screenshots/screenshot_2011-05-16_1_dEzv.png)

(Spoiler: GMail is first, Yahoo is second, Hotmail is third.)

